# Stephen Edwards



## Silver Mallard (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey Everyone,
 I was asked to post this by Danny Baird. He is on his way to Stephen Edwards Home. Stephen is reported missing. From what Danny told me Stephen was out behind his house judging yardage for the Hattiesburg Pro/Am and never came back. Ezra and Michael Cain are also en route to Stephens house. If anyone feels the need to help in the search you can call Danny @ 770-875-9419 for details. If you can’t help in the search, then please pray for Stephen and his family. I’ve known Stephen for a couple of years and you won’t find a nicer guy to shoot with.
thanks,
Dave


----------



## dhardegree (Feb 29, 2008)

Prayers are sent for a safe return.


----------



## waits (Feb 29, 2008)

*Prayers sent*

Prayers sent


----------



## JCBANJO02 (Feb 29, 2008)

*sent*

Prayers are sent from here as well.


----------



## Robbie101 (Feb 29, 2008)

Same here, the ol Exringer is a funny guy..........


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 29, 2008)

Keep us informed and let us know what is happening! We will all be praying for his safe return!!


----------



## BlackArcher (Feb 29, 2008)

*I am onsite...*

Lojacked some wireless....

Hillsman showed up with the dogs....
They just went in 6:30 pm....

They won't let us go in....
We be camping out until we get some word.....


----------



## fatboy BA (Feb 29, 2008)

Prayers sent to Stephen,  Hope all is well.


----------



## SteadyHoyt12's (Feb 29, 2008)

Prayers sent from this side of town keep us posted Ezra!!!


----------



## 3darcher (Feb 29, 2008)

you will not find a better guy than Stephen. He will be in our prayers


----------



## GaCSSshooter (Feb 29, 2008)

*Just left Stephen's house...*

As of 10:15, the last search party returned with no signs of Stephen.  Sgt. Peaden (DIC), of the Henry County Police Dept. (his acronym fits him to a "T,") will not allow any volunteers to help with the search.  The search team will return to search the lake area behind Stephen's home approximately 8am tomorrow.   Please continue to keep his wife, Debbie, and his children in your prayers, along with Stephen's safe return home.  There was an announcement about his dissappearance tonight on Fox 5 news.  Hopefully, tomorrow will bring better news.  PM me if you want to talk.

Garrick


----------



## countrytime (Feb 29, 2008)

Prayers sent.. If there is anything that we can do let us know. You know we are all one big happy family.


----------



## GaBear (Mar 1, 2008)

Prayers Sent for a Safe Return.... Please keep us informed.


----------



## Booner Killa (Mar 1, 2008)

Prayers are definitely being sent up right now. He's a blast to talk to. Always smiling and has a great time shooting with "the boys"!!!!


----------



## DaddyPaul (Mar 1, 2008)

GaCSSshooter said:


> As of 10:15, the last search party returned with no signs of Stephen.  Sgt. Peaden (DIC), of the Henry County Police Dept. (his acronym fits him to a "T,") will not allow any volunteers to help with the search.  The search team will return to search the lake area behind Stephen's home approximately 8am tomorrow.   Please continue to keep his wife, Debbie, and his children in your prayers, along with Stephen's safe return home.  There was an announcement about his dissappearance tonight on Fox 5 news.  Hopefully, tomorrow will bring better news.  PM me if you want to talk.
> 
> Garrick



Not that I am taking up for anyone but the LEO are doing what they are trained to do.  I don't know the terrain around his house but if they just let people who are emotionally/personally involved in the search just run wild, the next thing you know they are looking for two missing people.

The other thing is that if they are trying to pick up a track with a bloodhound or something like that the less contamination there is to the original scent trail the easier it will be for the dog to lock in on it and find your friend.

Just continue to do what you are doing, pray for him, let people know of the progress of the search and be there for his family at this time.

Prayers added on this end as well.


----------



## BlackArcher (Mar 1, 2008)

*Understood.....*

The site was not that emotional (Screaming mob not)..
We were concern that we will loose daylight...
911 was on the scene since 1pm.
Search comencd 6:30.

There existed several volunteers dressed ready armed with spotlight, stick, nextels, gps.

If the man in charged took stock of his resourses,  he would have realized that he lost the advantage....
in a "holding on to life" scenario..

We trust and do pray that his decisions were the best for this situation...

imo


----------



## Hunterrs (Mar 1, 2008)

Praying for his safe return.  Let us know if there are any updates.  Here is a link to an article:

http://www.henryherald.com/main.asp?SectionID=2&SubSectionID=2&ArticleID=23944&TM=31472.06


----------



## hiawatha (Mar 1, 2008)

He's in our thoughts and our prayers for a safe and speedy return.


----------



## bowtie (Mar 1, 2008)

prayers sent


----------



## Taylor Co. (Mar 1, 2008)

Oh My..Our prayers are sent for a great guy!


----------



## DaddyPaul (Mar 1, 2008)

BlackArcher said:


> The site was not that emotional (Screaming mob not)..
> We were concern that we will loose daylight...
> 911 was on the scene since 1pm.
> Search comencd 6:30.
> ...




Don't get me wrong bud, I understand your frustration, trust me.  Y'all want to scour the countryside and find your bud, I would be the same exact way was I in your shoes.  

I have also been on the other side of the line too, where I was assisting in a search effort for someone's lost loved ones.  

Nothing is more discouraging than to be told nobody has been in a certain area.  You drop a dog, cut a track and start feeling like you are on the right trail.  Only to find out someone had in fact walked through the area an hour earlier.  

That leads to lost time that we/they could be looking for the lost person.  When it comes to working with dogs, less contamination is best in all cases.

I sincerely hope they find your bud and all ends well.  How big of a wooded area are we talking about where he went walking?


----------



## GaCSSshooter (Mar 1, 2008)

*To Daddy Paul...*

I understand what you are saying.  However, this detective stood within feet of the son, and talked about it would be three days before a body surfaced if he fell in the lake.  The detective also said when they ended the search at 10pm last night, that they would be meeting for breakfast somewhere around 7:30 this morning, and would be there to look some more sometime after that.  

I understand "protocol," but when you are informed of a missing person at 1:30, and don't do anything until 6:30, throw four people in a wooded area they've never been in, and then stop looking 3.5 hours later, to then return at "normal business hours" the next day, I hope you can understand why none of the people that were there experiencing this particular individual feel the way that we do.

On a completely different note, please continue to pray for the Edwards family.  The longer this is taking, as you can imagine, the more they are struggling.  As of this morning, the dogs continue to go to the lake.  Please, pray, pray, pray....


----------



## DaddyPaul (Mar 1, 2008)

GaCSSshooter said:


> I understand what you are saying.  However, this detective stood within feet of the son, and talked about it would be three days before a body surfaced if he fell in the lake.  The detective also said when they ended the search at 10pm last night, that they would be meeting for breakfast somewhere around 7:30 this morning, and would be there to look some more sometime after that.
> 
> I understand "protocol," but when you are informed of a missing person at 1:30, and don't do anything until 6:30, throw four people in a wooded area they've never been in, and then stop looking 3.5 hours later, to then return at "normal business hours" the next day, I hope you can understand why none of the people that were there experiencing this particular individual feel the way that we do.
> 
> On a completely different note, please continue to pray for the Edwards family.  The longer this is taking, as you can imagine, the more they are struggling.  As of this morning, the dogs continue to go to the lake.  Please, pray, pray, pray....



I am in no way defending the LEO's sir, I was just trying to make some sense of what was reported based on the information I had in an earlier post.

Trust me when I say I am on your side and hope that your bud is returned to his loved ones alive and well.

I will continue to keep y'all in my thoughts and prayers and please keep us updated on what is going on.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Mar 1, 2008)

Do they have a dive team at the lake yet?


----------



## GaCSSshooter (Mar 1, 2008)

*Update*

I just got back to the house.  Approx 10:30, the SAR dogs alerted to an area about 40 yards off the dam in the water.  They dropped a bouy marker and brought a second dog that alerted and then jumped in the water at the same place.  We asked the DIC when the dive team would be called in and he said "I am not bringing in a diver till I get a solid hit from the dogs, not just an area of interest"  However within 15 minutes the other SAR personnel returned to the house. 

I will post again as soon as I get word.

Please continue your prayers.

Garrick


----------



## BlackArcher (Mar 1, 2008)

DaddyPaul said:


> Don't get me wrong bud, ....
> .... How big of a wooded area are we talking about where he went walking?




Huge..


----------



## Taylor Co. (Mar 1, 2008)

This is discouraging news for the family that they feel that they have exhausted efforts..Something ain't adding up here I would think that they could atleast dive the seen or area or atleast drag the area

I believe that the Edwards family deserves as much.

3darcher a.k.a. Butch was on the way to the scene to console several of our mutual archery buddies. I too would like to be there, but I am stuck on 24-hr. call and may be requested to head to the Tire-Shop at any moment and that is a long way away from Macon.


----------



## GaCSSshooter (Mar 1, 2008)

This is the aerial view of the area behind his house.


http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.ad...ed+maple+drive&city=hampton&state=ga&zipcode=

Garrick


----------



## matthewsman (Mar 1, 2008)

*Man this is terrible*

Prayers for him and his family and some sort of  resolution...


----------



## GaCSSshooter (Mar 1, 2008)

*Update...*

HCPD will be sending in a dive team Sunday morning.  

Please continue to pray for Stephen and his family.   

Garrick


----------



## badcompany (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow guys. I was stund to hear such news. We are down at the ASA shoot and word has spreed fast. We all lift him and his family up in prayer. Terrible thing to hear. I have always enjoyed speeking with him at the local shoots.


----------



## poochie (Mar 1, 2008)

prayers sent!
awful situation
keep us updated!


----------



## Big John (Mar 1, 2008)

Prayers Sent for a Safe Return.... Please keep us informed


----------



## countrytime (Mar 1, 2008)

I didn't realize how close to home this is. I may ride up tomorrow just to see if there is anything I can do or is it best just to stay away and pray?


----------



## hansel (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm praying everything will be OK, I was just talking smack with him a week or so ago.


We will be praying for him, and all of us for a safe return home


----------



## GaCSSshooter (Mar 2, 2008)

DNR has been on the lake dragging it since 9:30.  Nothing so far.  I will post again if there is any news.

Garrick


----------



## Robbie101 (Mar 2, 2008)

Man, this stinks yall. He is a great guy, and very funny, I Remember when i met him, we were sitting in the CBG Trailer putting up targets when he told me he was the Ol Exringer........I was trying out to become one of the Xmen Crew........


----------



## hevishot (Mar 3, 2008)

So sorry to read this..prayers sent for a safe return and for all involved...


----------



## fatboy84 (Mar 3, 2008)

Any updates....Prayers continuing.


----------



## puredrenalin (Mar 3, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers for his safe return!! WOW!!


----------



## Silver Mallard (Mar 3, 2008)

The DNR hasn't turned up anything so far from the lake today. I post an update as soon as i know something.
Dave


----------



## countrytime (Mar 3, 2008)

Dave are they searching the woods again too?


----------



## dhardegree (Mar 3, 2008)

Robbie101 said:


> Same here, the ol Exringer is a funny guy..........



Is this exrings from the forum.  The guy with the mad trash talking skills?

Man, he and his family are still in my prayers.


----------



## 3darcher (Mar 3, 2008)

dhardegree said:


> Is this exrings from the forum.  The guy with the mad trash talking skills?
> 
> Man, he and his family are still in my prayers.



yes, it's the exrings from the forums


----------



## dhardegree (Mar 3, 2008)

dang


----------



## cpowel10 (Mar 3, 2008)

I hate to hear about this, praying for his return.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 3, 2008)

The Millers send there prayers.


----------



## Liteman (Mar 3, 2008)

Butch Keep us posted. Stephen is a super nice person.


----------



## GaCSSshooter (Mar 3, 2008)

*Update*

Just received word that 2 dive teams, with 10 to 12 divers will be in the lake tomorrow, Tuesday, approx 9 am.  DNR was on the lake agian today, and SAR K-9's were in the woods.  Nothing new, news wise.

Garrick


----------



## BowChilling (Mar 3, 2008)

Well it is about time they put divers in! I can't imagine what his family is going through! If they did find his hat in the lake yesterday it is hard to believe they didn't have a dive team there today! 

Thoughts and prayers are with Stephen and his family!


----------



## Taylor Co. (Mar 4, 2008)

Surely they will find him today. This all is just very strange and tragic..Still holding out the Prayers!!


----------



## F150Gurl (Mar 4, 2008)

*Steve Edwards*

Friends in the East (NJ, NY, DE) of the entire Edwards family are praying that this works out okay for them.  We grew up with Steve, his sister Selena, and brother Nathan.  We are anxiously awaiting his safe return.


----------



## Hunterrs (Mar 4, 2008)

Still praying and checking this thread.  Thoughts and prayers to the family.


----------



## biggtruxx (Mar 4, 2008)

nothing yet????


prayers sent


----------



## snuffy (Mar 4, 2008)

prayers sent


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Mar 4, 2008)

Praying fer them.


----------



## Jranger (Mar 4, 2008)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Joe r (Mar 4, 2008)

Prayers Sent Here To !!!


----------



## Booner Killa (Mar 4, 2008)

Any word from the divers yet? Still praying.


----------



## Hunterrs (Mar 4, 2008)

This update was just on channel 2.  No news yet.

http://www.wsbtv.com/video/15490994/index.html


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 4, 2008)

Hunterrs said:


> This update was just on channel 2.  No news yet.
> 
> http://www.wsbtv.com/video/15490994/index.html



I saw it, and will keep on praying for the family and Steven.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Mar 4, 2008)

Hunterrs said:


> This update was just on channel 2.  No news yet.
> 
> http://www.wsbtv.com/video/15490994/index.html



Thank You Robert! I appreciate the link as well as alot of others do as well! If you can find anything out through your "chanells" please let me know!


----------



## BowChilling (Mar 4, 2008)

Glad to see it finally getting some media attention! Keep the prayer chain going!


----------



## bowtechfan (Mar 4, 2008)

Linc and I send our prayers to all involved. This hits all of us hard when it is someone you see most every weekend enjoying the outdoors. May God continue to give his family stength!!


----------



## fountain (Mar 4, 2008)

May God continue to give his family stength!![/QUOTE]


you said it.  

i have been following this since it happened.  everytime is read the posts i feel so helpless just sitting here knowing that his family needs all the help they can get.  i don't know him or his family but i want to help them so bad--this is where GOD comes in for me with the prayers being sent to all.


----------



## P&Y FINALY (Mar 4, 2008)

BowChilling said:


> Glad to see it finally getting some media attention! Keep the prayer chain going!



I was thinking the same thing. It took 5 days before they took it seriously. 
 Its good to see so many people coming together in prayer for a fellow archer and friend. Lets keep praying, miracles DO happen.


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Mar 4, 2008)

Prayers sent= the news clip had his wife saying she didn't think he was in the lake and that he was walking his dog in the woods and the dog came back w/o him..  I wonder are there any abandoned wells in the area?


----------



## Researcher31726 (Mar 5, 2008)

I wonder if they have thought about a family member taking the pet dog back in there....I know it sounds like something out of Lassie, but hey...anything's worth a try.
Sue


----------



## Taylor Co. (Mar 5, 2008)

The LEO are attempting nearly every avenue to find Stephen..I agree Chris, archers coming together is what it is all about..Archers used to be among the tightest knit bunch back about 20+ yrs. ago..Perhaps the unity is coming back around I can speak for myself and a few others that think that this is a positive thing for the unity to return..

I am praying that Stephen is found soon..Prayer changes everything!


----------



## older (Mar 5, 2008)

we at the smith house are praying daily for the edwards family and a safe return of stephen.


----------



## 3darcher (Mar 5, 2008)

Stephen is a great representative of the Ga. archery community. He is very uplifting with an extremely positive attitude. Never down or negative, always with a smile on his face. He encourages and motivates archers of all abilities, including the one's that he is directly competing against. I've heard several archers tell me over the past week the following quote, "If it wasn't for Stephen Edwards, I would have never had this opportunity, chance, or positive outcome in archery". I think this summarizes the person Stephen is. 

I feel fortunate to have had the opportunity to have a great, positive conversation on the telephone with Stephen two days prior to the Thurs of his disappearance. In classic Stephen style, he was calling me to offer congratulations on my shooting the previous weekend. That's Stephen Edwards.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Mar 5, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## Robbie101 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re:*



3darcher said:


> Stephen is a great representative of the Ga. archery community. He is very uplifting with an extremely positive attitude. Never down or negative, always with a smile on his face. He encourages and motivates archers of all abilities, including the one's that he is directly competing against. I've heard several archers tell me over the past week the following quote, "If it wasn't for Stephen Edwards, I would have never had this opportunity, chance, or positive outcome in archery". I think this summarizes the person Stephen is.
> 
> I feel fortunate to have had the opportunity to have a great, positive conversation on the telephone with Stephen two days prior to the Thurs of his disappearance. In classic Stephen style, he was calling me to offer congratulations on my shooting the previous weekend. That's Stephen Edwards.



Butch, You hit the nail on the head brother. I do not remember seeing him without a smile on his face. I'm still pretty new to the 3d thing, but every time he and I chatted, he always made the day more pleasant, whether it was me telling him how i was shooting, or just talking plain ol archery. He always had a comment that would be positive. He always made the day pleasant with his presence and this is a loss for our community and brother hood in Archery. Lets just pray that he's out still working on judging yardage.........


----------



## Addicted (Mar 5, 2008)

I've been watching this and the news and haven't said much. I'm shocked about this as well. 
I quit shooting tournaments a couple of Years ago and miss all you guys. I hope to get back in it within the next couple of years.
Yes, Stephen is a Great person and alot of fun to be grouped up with at shoots. Shot many tournaments with Stephen in the past. He had a positive attitude and always had something for sale. LOL 
 I really hope by some Miracle this turns out Good.

My family,freinds and I are all Praying for Stephen and his family!

Randy Pethel
Formely with Sweetwater Archery Club


----------



## Hunterrs (Mar 5, 2008)

3darcher said:


> Stephen is a great representative of the Ga. archery community. He is very uplifting with an extremely positive attitude. Never down or negative, always with a smile on his face. He encourages and motivates archers of all abilities, including the one's that he is directly competing against. I've heard several archers tell me over the past week the following quote, "If it wasn't for Stephen Edwards, I would have never had this opportunity, chance, or positive outcome in archery". I think this summarizes the person Stephen is.
> 
> I feel fortunate to have had the opportunity to have a great, positive conversation on the telephone with Stephen two days prior to the Thurs of his disappearance. In classic Stephen style, he was calling me to offer congratulations on my shooting the previous weekend. That's Stephen Edwards.




Great post Butch.  Still praying for the best.


----------



## countrytime (Mar 5, 2008)

Great post Butch. The man was always laghing and cutting up and boy could he talk some smack. Hope everything works out for the family.Keep us up to date on any news.


----------



## badcompany (Mar 5, 2008)

Even though Stephen is always talking smack, he always has a smile on his face and wanting to say hello. He is always asking when we are going to let him in the R.A.C. and uplifting our spirits when we aren't shooting that good. Like I said before Steven, you are always welcome in our club brother. We arent giving up yet.


----------



## quackwacker (Mar 5, 2008)

My wife just called.  Its awful news.  

My God please be with his family during this time.

Payers still going up for Stephens Family.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 5, 2008)

My fellow archer brother from another mother. We will miss you out on the range. You always had a smile on your face and put good spirit out on the range. I can say you were one of the best thrash talkers and enjoyed talking trash with you. We will all miss you.

My prayers are sent out to your family.

As soon as some arangements are made let us know.

Your fellow archer Hound Dog.


----------



## F150Gurl (Mar 5, 2008)

*Any news???*

Wow, nothing more yet?  Aye.  I am terrified because nothing has surfaced yet. Sad for his family too...

Okay, it's time to start reading through his e-mails, talking to his friends, etc.  This is too bizarre!!!!  Where is Steve???
Grown, healthy men do not just disappear, do they?

I am hungry for some information...somebody please help find him...this is unreal.


----------



## F150Gurl (Mar 5, 2008)

*Don't give up hope*

Hey you guys, we have been out of touch with Steve for awhile, but are very concerned.  

Please don't give up...when the police stop looking, you guys, get out there and look for him.  Since you know him well, you may see things that the cops don't see...take his dog back out, but above all, don't let this become a cold case!


----------



## BowCaddie (Mar 5, 2008)

Stephen, you will be truly missed and the Alexander Family will keep your family in our prayers.


----------



## F150Gurl (Mar 5, 2008)

I am totally distressed!


----------



## Taylor Co. (Mar 5, 2008)

I find it hard to say anything He was my brother and one that I WAS PROUD TO CALL FRIEND!!


----------



## Matt Sowell (Mar 5, 2008)

Stephen RIP you will be missed


----------



## BowChilling (Mar 5, 2008)

Too sad! Our Heavenly Father works in mysterious ways! My prayers for strength to his wife! God bless his children and family!


----------



## 3darcher (Mar 5, 2008)

Stephen, my friend, you are now on the greatest eternal archery range where no arrows go astray. Every arrow lands in the 14. We will all join you one day in that glorious tournament. Until then, we'll miss you and save us a spot on the stake. RIP my friend.


----------



## cpowel10 (Mar 5, 2008)

I hate to hear about this, prayers going up for his family.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Mar 5, 2008)

3darcher said:


> Stephen, my friend, you are now on the greatest eternal archery range where no arrows go astray. Every arrow lands in the 14. We will all join you one day in that glorious tournament. Until then, we'll miss you and save us a spot on the stake. RIP my friend.



Beautiful Butch..Couldn't have said it better!!


----------



## GaBear (Mar 5, 2008)

3darcher said:


> Stephen, my friend, you are now on the greatest eternal archery range where no arrows go astray. Every arrow lands in the 14. We will all join you one day in that glorious tournament. Until then, we'll miss you and save us a spot on the stake. RIP my friend.




Amen


----------



## GaCSSshooter (Mar 5, 2008)

*Gods mysterious ways*

I write this tonight with a heavy heart.  I didn't know Stephen as well as many of you, Danny, Ezra, Butch, and his other close friends.  

I have been out of Church for almost a year now for petty differences with people.  But this past week has shown me that life is too short to "sweat the small stuff."  

Stephen was that smiling face you could always count on for a hearty handshake and truly glad to see you grin.  I will miss him, and I am a better person for knowing him.

Stephen, you will be missed on this earthly home, but someday I will join you by the Pearly Gates when Jesus Christ says "Welcome my good and faithful servent, welcome!"

God bless you Stephen, till we meet again...

Garrick


----------



## SteadyHoyt12's (Mar 6, 2008)

*Rest In Peace*

My prayers go out to his family this is a terriable loss to us all he was a nice guy. 

R.I.P. 
Stephen


----------

